# I think I am burnt out...



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm boarding a horse for someone and the owner would like for him to get started in harness. He is a spoiled pet, so we've been trying to work through that. He's begun ground driving, but he is one of those horses that MUST be worked regularly. Due to weather, he's been off training for several days. I did take him for a 2 mile walk two days ago and it took the whole first mile to get him to pay attention. I was worn out when I got home. Today, I was able to work him again. I thought we could ground drive, but we had to start with longeing and that is all we did!

He is very friendly and personable, smart and athletic. We're also working on tricks, which he loves to do.

I'm hoping to get him into harness. I haven't given up yet. But when this boy leaves, I am sticking to just Dapper Dan and enjoying him.

Does this happen to anyone else? Do you get fed up, burnt out?


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 16, 2013)

I do get discouraged sometimes when I start a new mini in driving. I think it can be hard when you have one that is "old reliable" that you can just hook and drive and you tend to forget what you went through to get to that point. In my case, I remind myself that Princess was NOT easy to train and when we thought she was ready to be hooked the first time, she showed us she was too smart for that and we spent the next THREE months ground driving her some more. In the meantime, we started another mini and got her hooked. But once we got past that and got Princess hooked, she progressed rapidly and turned into a wonderful driving horse.

Right now (middle of winter yet) we have 4 minis that we and the 4-Hers are training to at least ground drive. Each one is different of course, but we have found that some days all we can do is longe if they are too frisky. After our blizzard last week, we didn't even try to ground drive anyone when the 4-hers were here today, but we did have them harness one and take her for a walk up and down the drive and into the snow, just to remind her that this wasn't vacation! The other three all just went for a walk. That went well, but I was glad we weren't trying anything more! We have found that if they are frisky, it is better to ground drive them in the "sand" ring or the back yard and not try to venture into new territory. Since both those areas are still buried in snow, the driveway was our only option today. Just remember that there will be days when things don't go as smoothly and that better days are coming!

ETA: One thing I discovered when we bought Dancer as a 3 year old and started training her was that our minis all get trained "our way" in ways that we don't even realize so that training an "outside" horse is not the same as one of ours! You may be finding this too. All 4 of the ones we are training now - 2 young ones and 2 former broodmares - have been here awhile and I guess were all trained certain ways. They have all had basic "ground" training and especially obstacles.. Dancer came with wonderful ground manners, but wasn't taught the way we do things here. Once we realized that, we worked for awhile on just the basics - ground poles, obstacles, trotting around cones, walking over tarps, etc. Probably just developing trust. That seemed to help.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 17, 2013)

There are some days that lunging is what we have to do with Diva.

That is usually when the weather has been bad and she hasn't been worked .

so is full of energy that we have to burn it off just so she settles down to work.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 18, 2013)

I hope to take this guy out again today--weather permitting--and make up my mind. I'm pretty good with perseverence, but he is wearing me out. I think he may be like the shetland mare I recently gave up on, needing someone with more skills and special equipment. Like her, this boy also has a "smart bump". (I know many think that is an old wive's tale, but my animal experience leads me to give it credence.) I tried with the mare for 9 months, and I've only had this guy since November. But I think I have learned the signs to recognize when I've met my match.


----------



## wildoak (Feb 25, 2013)

Smart bump.... same as a quirk bump? I have a big mare like that, she is a special challenge lol.

Jan


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 4, 2013)

My project horse is leaving in mid April. He has come a long way. Working with a trainer, we've introduced him to the cart this week. She plans to take him in mid April to her property for intensive training before the owner takes him back. It's been interesting, as I have many of my own ideas now, different than hers; the timing is right for her to take him since she will be working with the owner in the future. My job was to board him through the winter (at my expense), work with his ground manners and lack of respect. He is learning to ring a handbell, stand on a pedestal, and shake hands. Even if he never becomes a good driving horse, there are other ways the owner can work with him now. He has been an acceptable companion for Dapper Dan, which was why I took him for the winter.

The question I have, since I am burnt out, is whether to let my 16 year old gelding stay alone. That was my plan, but I'm not sure it is a good one. I spend lots of time with him, and he does have a neighbor horse. But I was thinking I might look for an older mare, settled and good tempered, to keep with him. I don't want to do any training right now, but I want to do what's good for Dapper Dan. He really enjoyed Tipsey, the shetland mare I had last year. I think he liked her better than any of the other horses I've had with him. Was it a mare-thing, or simply compatible personalities?? (btw I talked to the farm who took Tipsey back. She went to a professional trainer and is now working as a team, hoping to show this year! My decision to send her back was a good one. Watch for Tipsey and Target at the R shows!)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 24, 2013)

The project horse is still here, but I've made arrangements to get a retired broodmare this weekend. She is still full of good years, so I'm hoping to get her into harness. She's been to schools, and loves children. Probably she'll take to harness work without any fanfare. This will be a big change from the wild child ones I've had lately. I hope Dapper Dan will be satisfied, and they are the same size, so it might even be I can get them going as a pair...


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 24, 2013)

Good luck with your new retired broodmare. Ours has worked out great and has been hooked twice and doing better than expected. The first week or so we did go through a little attitude adjustment phase where she went "you what??? you want me to DO something, not just eat and make babies?". But then she figured out that she liked having a job and has been easy to train and willing to work ever since. Our broodmare is also the same size and color as Princess so we may make them a pair some day.


----------



## Tab (Apr 25, 2013)

When you speak of a "smart bump" are you speaking about a bump on the bridge of the nose that signals intelligence and stubbornness? Sort of the very thing Linda Tellington-Jones refers to in her books? Oh yeah, I have one of those horses. I would say there could be truth to that!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 26, 2013)

Tab said:


> When you speak of a "smart bump" are you speaking about a bump on the bridge of the nose that signals intelligence and stubbornness? Sort of the very thing Linda Tellington-Jones refers to in her books? Oh yeah, I have one of those horses. I would say there could be truth to that!


No. the one I mean is between the ears. Like on a dog. The horses I've had with this bump have been sensitive and alert. The dog I had with the bump was the same.

The insight Tellington-Jones has with reading physcial features is amazing. I guess bumps anywhere on the head are good clues to personality!

I'm meeting my new horse tomorrow for the first time; I wonder if she has any head bumps? All things considered at this point in my life, I hope not...


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 27, 2013)

Good luck with the new mare! Looking forward to seeing her in the future.

Have you heard anymore about Tipsey? Do you have any pics of her driving as a pair? Just curious...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 27, 2013)

paintponylvr said:


> Good luck with the new mare! Looking forward to seeing her in the future.
> 
> Have you heard anymore about Tipsey? Do you have any pics of her driving as a pair? Just curious...


I'm picking my new horse up at a show in Chickasha, OK and hope to see Tipsey there. I need to take my camera along. I wonder if she'll know me??


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 28, 2013)

I am looking forward to seeing both your new horse and pics of Tipsey if you get some...


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 28, 2013)

This "driving thing" has been pretty amazing. I've now been driving singles regularly and with lessons of one sort or another since 2009. I've had other lessons thru out the years with some driivng or have driven "on my own" all my life. I started with ground driving a pair in June 2010, driving the pair hooked to a drag two months after that, and had them hooked to our first wheeled vehicle in March 2011.

It's been surprising to see the differences that driving experience makes when a green pony is involved. Especially if that pony is also nervous or has a tendency to "fall apart".

When I took my 4 ponies up to the harness shop for help in fitting the 4 abreast lines recently, they acted very differnt with an experienced "hand" on the lines and the most nervous, head throwing mare w/ the least experience quieted for a very short time. Gave me hope that I am on the right track and that she will eventually come around to driving quietly w/ time!

Marsha - I wish you much luck and good driving with your new mare!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 28, 2013)

I brought Bridgette home yesterday. She is 32", but much smaller than Dapper Dan, who is also 32. I think we will work on building up muscle for awhile. I have a call in to the dentist, so won't be introducing a bit until after that.

I took her for a walk this morning and it was like leading a feather. MUCH different than my other projects!

We will get to know each other while working and grooming. She enjoys being groomed and stands nicely without fidgeting or wiggling. She is not flashy, but I think she will be pretty when clipped. She has a pretty trot, and should look nice in harness.

I did not see Tipsey; she was not showing. Took my camera just in case, though.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 28, 2013)

Sounds promising. Good luck and please post pics when you can.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Apr 28, 2013)

Can't wait to see the new mare


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 16, 2013)

She had her teeth done on Tuesday. Giant points and hooks, poor baby, so I am waiting a week to try the bit. I think she will be a breeze to drive. She has obviously had some showmanship training, possibly in her very young days. She is building some muscle with the pony work and walks, plus I have her on a little more protein than she might have had.

I had never understood showmanship as a good foundation for a driving horse; I would like to have more training in that.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (May 16, 2013)

That's great, I am so glad she is doing well with you


----------



## targetsmom (May 16, 2013)

Showmanship is all about working together as a team (on the ground of course), so I think it is perfect prep for driving or any other work. There is some info on Showmanship on our website in the 4-H section.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 17, 2013)

targetsmom said:


> Showmanship is all about working together as a team (on the ground of course), so I think it is perfect prep for driving or any other work. There is some info on Showmanship on our website in the 4-H section.


Really liked that showmanship instruction. I'm going to print it out and try to implement it. Without a showing background, many of the things that could be helpful to a driver are missing.

When I was in 4-H back in the 60's in the wild and woolly Dakotas, it was pretty primitive. Perhaps if our club had had a horse mentor it would have been different. But my parents couldn't have "played" with that anyway; they were too busy making a living. I always feel a little behind as a mature driver, coming to the hobby later in life. So much to learn!

Kudos to you for offering these young 4-Her's such a good start!


----------



## targetsmom (May 17, 2013)

Hey Marsha - I was in 4-H back in the 60's myself, which is where I learned a tiny bit about showmanship, but most of it after showing my Pinto. A lot of what I remember from 4-H 50 years ago is similar (record keeping, 4-H Fair) but back then we all kept our own horses in our backyards. No one even boarded, say nothing of leased!

Good luck and I can't wait to see your new project.


----------

